
Show HN: HTML to JSON to DOM - gliechtenstein
https://gliechtenstein.github.io/HTML2JSON2DOM/
======
gliechtenstein
Hey guys I know this post will be one of the most meta things to post here and
probably a lot of people will say "what's the point?" but I thought it was
cool so thought I would share.

For background, I am working on a JS library called cell.js
([https://www.celljs.org](https://www.celljs.org)), which turns a JSON object
into a dynamic web app.

Anyway, this particular app (HTML to JSON to DOM) takes any HTML, parses it
into JSON, and feeds it to cell.js, which then turns it back to DOM again. I
built it because sometimes I just want to take an existing HTML and transform
it to JSON, so I can turn any existing website into cell, and it works pretty
well for that purpose.

You can try copy and pasting any website HTML into it to see the effect, as
shown at
[https://github.com/gliechtenstein/HTML2JSON2DOM](https://github.com/gliechtenstein/HTML2JSON2DOM).
Hope you find it cool as well!

~~~
zicon35
Pretty cool!

~~~
gliechtenstein
Thanks! :)

